# GROM-IPOD adapter?



## hugoaswho (Sep 24, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/iPod-Adapt...dapte
it's significantly cheaper than the analog DICE adapter, has anyone ever used anything by GROM? 
I'm very close to buying this as I can't afford to pay $144 for a dice adapter and this thing seems to do everything I need...


----------

